# anyone bought anything from better bodies ?



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

all looks a bit on the high side price wise for gym gear, anyone bought anything if so whats the quality of it like, get more use from good quality gear so cost can be irrelivant,

and wheres the rep from this firm with our discount codes


----------

